#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Μέτρα το 2010 για αλλαγή κουφωμάτων και θερμομονώσεις

## Xάρης

Συζήτηση με αφορμή την είδηση *ΑΥΤΗ*.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Με ποιον κανονισμό θα γίνει η μελέτη των απαιτούμενων επεμβάσεων σε αυτά τα κτίρια? Ποιος θα πιστοποιήσει πως τα καινούρια κουφώματα που επέλεξε η κυρία Τούλα δεν έχουν θερμογέφυρες? Ποιος θα πιστοποιήσεις πως τοποθετήθηκε θερμομόνωση στο κτίριο (με τι ιδιότητες) και δεν το πέρασαν ένα βάψιμο για να πάρουν τα λεφτά? Το καινούριο κλιματιστικό που θα βάλουνε όλοι για το καλοκαίρι θα εξοικονομεί ενέργεια?!

----------


## cna

Αλέξανδρε, όλα για την δική μας προστασία γίνονται. Σκέψου το εξής ενδεχόμενο (που δεν είναι καθόλου παρατραβηγμένο): σε προσλαμβάνουν για να μελετήσεις και να πιστοποιήσεις τις εργασίες θερμομόνωσης σε ένα κτήριο. Εσύ ελέγχεις τα σχέδια της αδείας και διαπιστώνεις ότι έχουν κλείσει 2-3 Η/Υ και ότι η στέγη δεν έχει ύψος 1,50 αλλά 3,0 μέτρα. Νομικά οφείλεις να ξεκινήσεις διαδικασίες νομιμοποίησης ειδάλλως υποπίπτεις σε πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα (αν θυμάμαι καλά οι μηχανικοί που εν γνώση τους εκπονούν μελέτες επί υφιστάμενων παράνομων κτισμάτων τιμωρούνται με 2 χρόνια φυλάκιση και αφαίρεση της άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος). Το λοιπόν το καλό μας κράτος φρόντισε να μην σε ανακατέψει καν σε όλο αυτό το αλισβερίσι.
Σ.Σ. Πεποίθησή μου είναι ότι η τακτοποίηση των Η/Υ δεν έγινε μόνο για φοροεισπρακτικούς λόγους αλλά και λόγω του επερχόμενου Κανονισμού Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης. Εφ' όσον το κτήριο ελέγχεται για οποιονδήποτε λόγω από μηχανικό αυτός ο μηχανικός οφείλει να βεβαιώσει οποιαδήποτε παρανομία ενώπιον των αρμόδιων αρχών.

----------


## Efpalinos

Αν δεν μπορούμε να κτίζουμε σωστά και νόμιμα πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνονται σωστοί και νόμιμοι έλεγχοι? Εδώ πέφτει μίζα για χοντρές παρανομίες που βγάζουν μάτι, στη μόνωση που δεν φαίνεται θα κολλήσουμε? Αν δε γίνουν πρώτα δραματικές αλλαγές σε ΓΟΚ, Κανονισμό Θερμομόνωσης και τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει το πλαίσιο για ουσιαστικά μέτρα.

----------


## tserpe

Ακόμη κανένα νέο για το πρόγραμμα. Εδω μείωσαν το ποσό που έλεγαν....μισες δουλειες ήταν ετσι κι'αλλιως... τωρα ακόμη χειρότερα.

----------


## Theo

πρόσφατα συνάδελφος μου έλεγε πως θα ισχύσει μετά Πάσχα.

Με άδεια προ 79 και πρώτη κατοικία. Αναφερόμενος μόνο σε διαμερίσματα καθώς το μέτρο για επί συνόλου αντιμετώπιση σε πολυκατοικίες δεν έχει μέλλον.

----------

